
That New Apple Watch EKG Feature? There Are More Downs Than Ups - tedmiston
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/08/upshot/apple-watch-heart-monitor-ekg.html
======
tedmiston
Note: this article is written by a doctor, not a random person.

I don't think anyone is under the impression that Apple's screening is
statistically without error or as good as dedicated devices. False positives
suck but every consumer EKG device has them.

I feel like it's hard to argue having this feature is less good than not
having it.

Apple already does large-scale studies with Stanford [1]. It would be
interesting to see if they do one around the new EKG features.

[1]:
[https://med.stanford.edu/appleheartstudy/faq.html](https://med.stanford.edu/appleheartstudy/faq.html)

